# Lakers Hate Thread



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> "Just spoke to Dwight Howard. He says, ultimately, he felt HOU gives him the best chance to win a ring: "I'm betting $30 million on it"
> 
> — Dave McMenamin (@mcten) July 6, 2013
> 
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Not-Enough-From-ExLaker-Dwight-Howard-2-9742244

It took Dwight freaking Howard for me to root for the Blazers on a playoff series for the last 20 years!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

To be fair, he'd have zero chance of winning a ring if he was in LA making max money on top of Kobe's recent extension.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Rip City


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why are we supposed to hate the Blazers?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How many more games would this team have won with Howard? Would they really be in a better situation going forward? It does not seem that way to me. Even with a healthy Kobe it seems like mediocrity is the best thing you'd get from that.

As far as I am concerned Howard did what was best for him and the Lakers. I don't see the point in worrying about it any more. Only difference it would have made is that you'd not have a top six pick in this draft.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why are we supposed to hate the Blazers?


Who said we are? The post was about Howard...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Who said we are? The post was about Howard...


Because you and a lot of other Laker fans do. They haven't even won a playoff series in 15 years, why should we care about them?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why are we supposed to hate the Blazers?


Because IMO they actually hate the Lakers more than Celtics fans. Like* HATE*

I LOOOOOOVE that Dwight is losing. I will gladly root for the Blazers in this instance. Call me petty but I will thoroughly enjoy him getting booted in the first round.

FIRST ROUND! hahahaha :yesyesyes:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Because you and a lot of other Laker fans do. They haven't even won a playoff series in 15 years, why should we care about them?


That franchise means nothing to me. I was a fan in the Drexler days, but then they booted Petro... I loathed them when they had two of the sorriest losers in the league in Pippen and Weed... After that, meh...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't necessarily hate the Blazers. I hate their fans.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> I don't necessarily hate the Blazers. I hate their fans.


I love most of their fans. I wish Lakers fans as a whole were as passionate as them. Los Angeles has a lot more distractions than the Lakers while Portland doesnt nearly have as many, therefore more passionate fans.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> That franchise means nothing to me. I was a fan in the Drexler days, but then they booted Petro... I loathed them when they had two of the sorriest losers in the league in Pippen and Weed... After that, meh...


What do you have against weed fat boy? Gives you the munchies and makes you fatter?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> What do you have against weed fat boy? Gives you the munchies and makes you fatter?


Don't call me fat boy, Chubby! How's that regimen working out for you, btw? I bet your lazy-*** won't pull it off!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Don't call me fat boy, Chubby! How's that regimen working out for you, btw? I bet your lazy-*** won't pull it off!


What regimen? Kick ass in the gym, run hill sprints and then hoop in two rec leagues then recover by having some herb? It's how I keep my abs even though I'm almost 35 fat boy.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Have a great off-season, Dwight! Try not to spend too much money!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I was re-watching the Lillard buzzer-beater and something caught my attentio: this is the *first time in 14 years *the Blazers have won a playoff series!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> I was re-watching the Lillard buzzer-beater and something caught my attentio: this is the *first time in 14 years *the Blazers have won a playoff series!


Further evidence you don't actually read my posts-



Jamel Irief said:


> Because you and a lot of other Laker fans do. They haven't even won a playoff series in 15 years, why should we care about them?


In this very thread.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Further evidence you don't actually read my posts-
> 
> 
> 
> In this very thread.


No, Chubby. I don't hate the Blazers. just thought it was an interesting fact.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> No, Chubby. I don't hate the Blazers. just thought it was an interesting fact.


?? Do you struggle with reading comprehension? I mentioned the blazers haven't won a series in forever. Then you said just realized they won a series for the first in forever. You hating the blazers wasn't my point.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> What regimen? Kick ass in the gym, run hill sprints and then hoop in two rec leagues then recover by having some herb? It's how I keep my abs even though I'm almost 35 fat boy.


Abs? More like.... more like flabs. Ha, am I right? Yea! 

_*Turns to Paulo and high fives him.*_


**** this thread, I'm out.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel gets this round


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Nowitzki said his focus is being on a better team, not getting a greater bankroll. He would likely be willing to re-sign for $10 million to $12 million per season, more in line with the team-friendly deal Tim Duncan signed to stay with the San Antonio Spurs.
> 
> "We want to get better as a team," Nowitzki told the Dallas Morning News. "*And I'm pretty sure I'm not going to sign Kobe's deal* -- unfortunately. We'll find a good way where I feel respected for what I did and we still have enough money left for us to get great players in here. Cubes (owner Mark Cuban) has been great to me and been loyal to me for a long, long time. I'm sure we're going to find a great solution for everybody."


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/dirk-jabs-kobe-wants-dallas-170356773--nba.html

Bad form, Dirk... Guess what? You are NOT a "Kobe player" to be signing a "Kobe deal".


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *All the Kings’ Men*
> 
> Hack-a-Shaq, inconsistent officiating, poisoned room service, and the road to the last three-peat: an oral history of the 2002 Western Conference finals, between the Los Angeles Lakers and Sacramento Kings, the final chapter in one of the greatest rivalries in recent NBA history


http://grantland.com/features/2002-western-conference-oral-history-los-angeles-lakers-sacramento-kings/

Great article on the Kings/Lakers playoffs battle.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *NBA Rumors: Paul Pierce a Future Laker?*
> 
> Bare with me, Lakers fans. I know the headline you just read is a bit shocking. He’s the villain. He was enemy number one for so many years. But according to Brett Poirer of Sheridan Hoops, he could be wearing purple and gold in the future.
> 
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/NBA-Rumors-Paul-Pierce-a-Future-Laker-2-9833184

FML! Makes me wanna puke!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> In today’s Lakers news update, former Golden State Warriors head coach and current ABC/ESPN NBA analyst Mark Jackson had some pointed words during Sunday’s telecast of Game 2 of the NBA Finals – calling out Kobe Bryant’s critics in the wake of the recent Smush Parker controversy.
> 
> *After ABC ran a video package detailing the fact that San Antonio Spurs star Tim Duncan refused to speak with Tony Parker in his first year with the team, *Jackson dropped this very interesting one-liner in response:
> 
> “How come when Tim Duncan doesn’t speak to his teammates, he’s considered a great teammate, but when Kobe Bryant doesn’t speak to Smush Parker he’s considered a jerk?”


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Mark-Jackson-Calls-Out-Double-Standard-For-Kobe-Bryant-And-Tim-Duncan-10-68-3744

lol


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Tony probably stole Timmy's 20 sided die


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Vlade Divac, arguably the one player that made flopping in the NBA popular, recently spoke about the league getting rid of it entirely. Divac went on to claim the reason he started flopping during his time with the Sacramento Kings was because of Shaquille O’Neal, according to Brett Pollakoff of Pro Basketball Talk:
> 
> “Whenever you overdo something, it’s time to stop it,” Divac told NBCSports.com. “So I think it’s a great decision by the NBA. But everyone is saying that’s my rule; that’s not my rule. That’s Shaq’s rule.”
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/vlade-divac-claims-he-started-flopping-because-of-shaquille-oneal/2014/06/10/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> By winning his fifth NBA title as the unquestioned cornerstone of the San Antonio Spurs, Tim Duncan managed to push his already lofty legacy into even more rarified air.
> 
> It would take a person of uncommonly cruel competitive constitution to rain on that parade, right?
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2100859-kobe-bryant-not-okay-with-tim-duncan-winning-6th-ring-before-him


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Wade said that LeBron has replaced Kobe Bryant as the player he looks forward to playing against more than any other in the NBA. The perennial also gave Bryant quite the compliment, according to SB Nation’s Windy City Gridiron:
> 
> “Well, it used to be Kobe Bryant… *the second best all time….* now, I have a new favorite player to play against… my former teammate, LeBron James.”


http://www.lakersnation.com/dwyane-wade-calls-kobe-bryant-second-best-all-time/2014/07/26/

lol. Floppy is gaining on me...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Not me. I love the Lakers.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

"I'm Coming Home"- By Brian Scalabrine



> Before anyone cared where I would play basketball, I was a kid raised in Enumclaw, Washington. It’s where I walked. It’s where I ran. It’s where I did a paper route at age six. It’s always held a special place in my heart. From the moment I signed with the Celtics, I knew this was my new home. Most of the people are just like me. They work hard, they play hard, and the passion they have for their sports team is unlike anywhere in the world. I had passion for my team just like the fans. I guess I was kind of like the fans except I had a courtside seat for free and if we were up by 20 with less than two minutes to play I would get to go into the game. Where was I – the great American city of Boston. In Boston, people's passion can be overwhelming. But it drove me. The Celtics hadn’t won a championship since the Larry Bird era of the 80s, so I wanted to give them hope when I could. I wanted to inspire them when I could. My relationship with Boston became bigger than basketball. I didn’t realize that when I left Boston in free agency four years ago. I do now.
> 
> (...)


http://www.csnne.com/page/exclusive-im-coming-home-brian-scalabrine-0

I have to admit this is pretty funny (even if it's about Boston)...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Robert Horry Says Blazers Rivalry Was Tougher Than Kings
> *
> (...)
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/robert-horry-says-blazers-rivalry-was-tougher-than-kings/2014/09/07/

Kind of interesting statement, considering that, during Horry's tenure with the Lakers, the lakers went:

3-1 (first round) in 1996-1997;
3-1 (first round) in 1997-1998;
4-3 (WCF) in 1999-2000;
3-0 (first round) in 2000-2001;
3-0 (first round) in 2001-2002;

Yes, that 1999-2000 series was legendary, but i wouldn't call a "rivalry" when one team is always wiping the floor with the other...


----------

